# AC off due to high engine temp. on my Cruze



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's an ECU issue. Someone else on here had the same problem. I believe a TSB exists for this issue - simply bring it to any Chevy dealership and they'll look it up and address it for ya


----------



## JRGLTZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome Thanks guys!! I had no clue at all.


----------



## Joseip (Mar 29, 2011)

Got it too, great just when I started to believe in GM again, 2500 miles and the thermostat goes.


To follow up with all, took mine to the dealer they knew of the issue as soon as I explained it. They told me right away , they needed to overnight the part from GM. Gave me a loaner. My Car was washed vaccumed and ready when promised . They brought it to my office and took back the loaner. The service manager called, made sure all was okay, and apologized for the inconvience. No I wasn't mad nor horsey when I took it in. Maybe I just have a good dealer.


----------



## BBolding (Jul 17, 2011)

I have the same problem only got 900 Miles on my 2011 Cruze LT and getting the A/C off message and the temp gauge shows cold... Has to do this when it is 98 deg out!


----------



## strick8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Same thing happen to my daughters Cruze with about 4000 miles on it. She drove it immediate to the dealership because it is only a few blocks from where she works. They had it fixed in under 2 hours and told her it was a stuck thermostat.


----------



## BBolding (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah mine has been in the shop for 4 days now... They said the ECU went out and 2 recalls and had to replace part of the wiring harness on the engine... Still waiting on parts is what they told me today. But they gave us a rental car so they can get it all fixed!


----------



## jnickrand (Mar 26, 2011)

Just looking this up as my car is doing the same thing. Two recalls and now this!!! Time to start buying a ford.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

jnickrand said:


> Just looking this up as my car is doing the same thing. Two recalls and now this!!! Time to start buying a ford.


I agree with your frustration but I would be surprised you didn't have some problem with every new car regardless of make.


----------



## auraxr (Nov 29, 2011)

This occurred on my LTZ. Found that it was thermostat stuck open. Dealer took care of it very quickly and efficiently. Has not reoccurred in 4K. Have no reason to believe it was not an isolated incident in a very good automobile. Would not even in the darkest of days ever ever ever consider a Ford.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Had 4 Fords in the 70's, bodies rusted out, radiators leaked, clutch cables failed, manual transmission gear failure, auto transmission fluid lines failed, timing belt jumped timing, ignition distributer bearings failed and cam shaft lobes worn out. Too many problems on relatively low mileage cars. Quality was just not good. If I had a lot of money the only Ford I might consider today would be a new Shelby, but that is not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## cruze1953 (Jun 30, 2011)

The gauge will act like this for other reasons than stuck thermostat. When the coolant sensor on the engine sees a temp that it does not like, in computer program, it knocks out the dash gauge, turns on the cooling fan and opens thermost. I have had this set several times since I added a lower radiator hose heater to help engine warm-up, but there is no pattern that I can find to when it actually sets. I have to reset everything with a scan tool before everything works again. I have yet to find thermostat stuck open, the hose is always ice cold yet which means thermostsat is not open. BTW the temp gauge stops at 1 tick before 1/2 which is about 180 degrees and will not more even when engine is 230. I have added my own gauge since I can not use the factory gauge because of software problems and dumbing it down. The car has 2 temp sensors,one engine, one radiator and the engine computer sees them both then the data, high speed, is sent to body control computer slowed down and finally sent to gauge on dash. Way too many places for things to happen to signal besides have the gauge just stop at it's usual place.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

The same error as OP happened to me the other day. Took it into the dealer and few hours later I have my car back. They said it was a stuck thermostat. 2011 2LT


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trol said:


> The same error as OP happened to me the other day. Took it into the dealer and few hours later I have my car back. They said it was a stuck thermostat. 2011 2LT


trol,
I am happy that your dealer was able get this issue fixed for you. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## orphicdragon (Apr 1, 2011)

*crap*

Having this same issue on top of others and quite frankly want to punch my 2011 Cruze repeatedly in the face right about now. I am going to make a separate post so that I don't contaminate this thread with side issues, but wanted to touch base here in case somebody else finds themselves in a similar hole. I can't give 'em any useful info but hey, it's nice to not be alone right?

I got the same alert on the vehicle info center. *Ac off blah blah I suck* Unfortunately I wasn't driving it, at the time the little 24 year old princess I take care of was driving it to dialysis when it decided to pull this crap. 6am on a 40* morning here in Gainesville Florida. The dialysis center is about 4 miles away. She freaked out. I got a frantic MMS with a picture of the info center message. She dialyzes 4-5 hours, did some research figured it was probably the thermostat, went ahead and had her drive it home. Called the dealer they said bring it in...in 2 days. Checked it periodically the next day to see if it would clear, nothing. Every time I turned the vehicle on the warning would immediately appear. Couldn't have it towed and it's not like she can miss dialysis so I let her take it the next day...everything ok re: this issue. 

Get to dealer, blow 2 hours of my life in their crappy little lounge. They fixed ZERO. Said no codes were stored so GM says there is no problem. Have a nice day. Now this is the second time that I have a proven problem, and GM has not bothered to fix anything. I have a PHOTO of the alert and the mech and the service manager tells GM this. Still nothing. 

I was however assured when it does finally crap the bed and leave me stranded GM will consider giving the dealership approval to maybe fix something. Maybe. FWIW the dealership has been as accommodating as possible. They aren't happy my issues aren't resolved, but say that they have no control. GM sets the course of action so I just have to keep coming back. The dealership (PALM CHEVROLET OF GAINESVILLE) ​has given me no indication that this is laziness or lack of give a darn on their part. I'm a girl, and am well versed in the *pat pat* Is it that time of the month again honey? What's say you grab a midol and run along back to the kitchen and makes us some sammiches mech. Don't get that vibe here.

Pic of supposedly non existant warning attached.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

orphicdragon said:


> Having this same issue on top of others and quite frankly want to punch my 2011 Cruze repeatedly in the face right about now. I am going to make a separate post so that I don't contaminate this thread with side issues, but wanted to touch base here in case somebody else finds themselves in a similar hole. I can't give 'em any useful info but hey, it's nice to not be alone right?
> 
> I got the same alert on the vehicle info center. *Ac off blah blah I suck* Unfortunately I wasn't driving it, at the time the little 24 year old princess I take care of was driving it to dialysis when it decided to pull this crap. 6am on a 40* morning here in Gainesville Florida. The dialysis center is about 4 miles away. She freaked out. I got a frantic MMS with a picture of the info center message. She dialyzes 4-5 hours, did some research figured it was probably the thermostat, went ahead and had her drive it home. Called the dealer they said bring it in...in 2 days. Checked it periodically the next day to see if it would clear, nothing. Every time I turned the vehicle on the warning would immediately appear. Couldn't have it towed and it's not like she can miss dialysis so I let her take it the next day...everything ok re: this issue.
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice rant! I love it! Really I do! I wonder if you'll feel the same way about mine. I bet you won't. But who knows?

I'd first like to say I'm sorry you had to go through that and wish you luck resolving your issue and go back to enjoying your Chevrolet Cruze once again post haste.

Question: Why would you go back to that dealership again if they treat you that way? Are there no other dealerships within reasonable driving distance?

I ask that because, obviously they don't like you there if they treat you that way.

You can claim incompetence, but this problem has such a simple fix, and a TSB posted, that incompetence claims make no sense. And sometimes, when something someone says makes no sense, there is this little voice in my head, in the dark cavernous recesses of my head where the inner working of the universe regarding the split between quantum mechanics and general relativity unify, that whispers _"it doesn't make sense, it's probably a lie, after all, that pic could just be copied from someone else on the net_". How's that for a run on sentence?

Now who knows why they don't like you? Maybe you cut one of them off in traffic once reading texts on your phone from a princess. Or maybe it's that you refer to someone dealing with dialysis as a princess. Who knows? Or cares for that matter? It still begs the question, why wouldn't you just take it somewhere else to get it fixed?

I hope my little rant was as fun to read as yours. Though it probably wasn't. I lack the poetic writing skills of an English major because I wasted too much time trying to figure out how the universe functions. I'm only just getting around to figuring out how humans function and communicate with each other. I left the more difficult task for last you see.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

3:40 am, just getting home from a fun night on the town and not too tired. Let's read some rants to get sleepy...

Roflmao at dragon's last sentence.

Wide awake now. fml



I'll be taking my car in tomorrow to a different dealer for 2 issues because my dealer couldn't replicate. They probably could have if they would have driven the car. 
You should do the same.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

orphicdragon said:


> Having this same issue on top of others and quite frankly want to punch my 2011 Cruze repeatedly in the face right about now. I am going to make a separate post so that I don't contaminate this thread with side issues, but wanted to touch base here in case somebody else finds themselves in a similar hole. I can't give 'em any useful info but hey, it's nice to not be alone right?
> 
> I got the same alert on the vehicle info center. *Ac off blah blah I suck* Unfortunately I wasn't driving it, at the time the little 24 year old princess I take care of was driving it to dialysis when it decided to pull this crap. 6am on a 40* morning here in Gainesville Florida. The dialysis center is about 4 miles away. She freaked out. I got a frantic MMS with a picture of the info center message. She dialyzes 4-5 hours, did some research figured it was probably the thermostat, went ahead and had her drive it home. Called the dealer they said bring it in...in 2 days. Checked it periodically the next day to see if it would clear, nothing. Every time I turned the vehicle on the warning would immediately appear. Couldn't have it towed and it's not like she can miss dialysis so I let her take it the next day...everything ok re: this issue.
> 
> ...




orphicdragon,
I would like to apologize for the inconveniences that you have experienced. I understand your frustration. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your personal information (full name, address and phone number), VIN number, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you have been working with? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mick said:


> 3:40 am, just getting home from a fun night on the town and not too tired. Let's read some rants to get sleepy...
> 
> Roflmao at dragon's last sentence.
> 
> ...




Mick,
I understand your frustration. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your dealership appointment. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dracondoctorow (Jun 17, 2012)

I have 2011 Chevy Cruze and Mine just started this problem. with the same message and the temp staying on Cold all the time but i need the car for at least the next two days is it going to be allright to drive it like this?? and I have the warrenty still and the extended warrenty is this coverd under said warrenty?? Thankful for any help. found this as well dont know if will be helpful to any one else 

*Date Reported* DECEMBER 01 2010
*NHTSA Reference* #10037546
*TSB Reference* #SB-10399
*Description:* GM: ON SOME 2011 CRUZ MODELS THERE IS A SERVICE PROCEDURE FOR FIXING THE CONDITION WHERE THE THERMOSTAT STICKS IN THE OPEN POSITION. *RM UPDATED 6/7/11. *PE
Repair Information for NHTSA #10037546


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dracondoctorow said:


> I have 2011 Chevy Cruze and Mine just started this problem. with the same message and the temp staying on Cold all the time but i need the car for at least the next two days is it going to be allright to drive it like this?? and I have the warrenty still and the extended warrenty is this coverd under said warrenty?? Thankful for any help. found this as well dont know if will be helpful to any one else
> 
> *Date Reported* DECEMBER 01 2010
> *NHTSA Reference* #10037546
> ...




dracondoctorow,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and let them know the issues you are experiencing. Also ask them if they would recommend that you drive your vehicle under these conditions. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dracondoctorow (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey Stacy Thanks for the Post it is appricated I did take it in to the Dealership but this time with the Engine Light on! I am glad that i got it in when i did. The Dealership took Good Care of my Car Under the Warrenty with no issues Fixed the problem and was on my way again in under like 3 hours. It Was the Thermostat that was Stuck in the Open Position Causing the AC off Due to High engine Temp and the Engine Light being on.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dracondoctorow said:


> Hey Stacy Thanks for the Post it is appricated I did take it in to the Dealership but this time with the Engine Light on! I am glad that i got it in when i did. The Dealership took Good Care of my Car Under the Warrenty with no issues Fixed the problem and was on my way again in under like 3 hours. It Was the Thermostat that was Stuck in the Open Position Causing the AC off Due to High engine Temp and the Engine Light being on.




dracondoctorow,
I am very happy to hear that you dealer took care of you and your Cruze! Thank you for the update! If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## big frank 25 (Jul 19, 2014)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...read thru the Technical Bulletins listed here, *PI_0326* specifically addresses this problem (post #19):
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-tsb-technical-service-bulletin-thread.html


Hello all! Is this info available to view? I seem to have trouble with the link provided.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

big frank 25 said:


> Hello all! Is this info available to view? I seem to have trouble with the link provided.


It says I don't have sufficient permissions to view the TSB link. I used to be able to see it. You can see the thread using this link.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...nical-service-bulletins-tsb-lite-version.html

You can view TSBs by year at this URL, along with a lot of other information on the Cruze.

Chevrolet Cruze Problems | CarComplaints.com


----------



## big frank 25 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> It says I don't have sufficient permissions to view the TSB link. I used to be able to see it. You can see the thread using this link.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...nical-service-bulletins-tsb-lite-version.html
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## CruzeMXC (Sep 25, 2014)

I had this issue and fixed it. Here is a video I made. Hopefully it's this easy for everyone to fix. 
Chevy Cruze AC Off Due to High Engine Temp - YouTube


----------



## j2daff (Dec 17, 2014)

*frustrated*

similar issue... I had this lovely code 4 with engine light starting in 2013 I believe. Had the thermostat replaced and then the error popped up again in March of 2014 along with the cooling fan running on high and constantly when the error was up(not sure if i had the fan issue in 2013 but i think so) so the dealer replaced the ECT sensor (not sure which one). 

Now it is happening all over again. I had moved about an hour from my previous house so took it to a new dealer. Explained the history and that the temp gauge would sway almost with the momentum of the car before the Code 4 popped up and shut it off. They charged me for diagnosing it said everything was fine the engine was just miss-reading the coolant temp. and the comp. needed to be flashed(updated) so the charged me for that too. They told me maybe a rat or something chewed a wire but they could not see anything, cleared the codes and said everything was fine now. I left quite frustrated knowing it would be back in a few days and yep it was two days later... right on cue... thanks a bunch...lol

if all i wanted was a few days with out the fan noise i would have just cleared the codes myself... heck i did it in March...

At this point i am quite frustrated seeing it is likely most of these repairs, diagnostics and replacements are not covered under the power-train warranty and they just will not stop repeating themselves. I was thinking the diesel cruze looked nice and might be a good upgrade at some point but this has soured me to the point i do not think i could ever buy another cruze and maybe even steer me away from GM.... maybe I am just frustrated...


----------



## rbrush (Mar 24, 2018)

I had this problem a few days ago. It turned out to be my coolant temperature sensor. It was also having a hard time starting when it was sitting for like 8 hours.


----------



## smbdc (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Stacey - could I please get your contact details, as I have taken my car to the dealership 4 (FOUR) times in the last 6 months for this, and other, issues.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Just bringing this back up to report on my daughter's 2012 LT with the 1.4T. Had the "AC off due to high temp" message, the gauge was not reading at all, we could smell coolant in the cab periodically and the fan started running on high. She also developed a CEL, P0128 ( Coolant temp below thermstat temp).

We had just bought the car, and the water pump had been replaced by the dealer before the car was sold. I suspected a few items causing our issues, but zeroed in on the tstat and the temp sensors primarily. Figured while I was in the cooling system, Id also replace the coolant "hub" on the left side of the engine and the cap. Found the techs that replaced the water pump broke the Tstat, but installed it anyway. The spring didnt have the metal strap holding it in place! Also found the radiator temp sensor was bad. So, $120 of parts/coolant and an hour-1/2 of my time, and the car is back running at 225*, the gauge works as it should, the fan runs when its supposed to and no coolant smell in the cab.  Not too bad a repair.


----------

